# Best simple kit



## Heino13 (12/1/16)

I have the VTC mini, and everyone that sees it, now also wants it. Although I know their heads are not there yet to stop smoking. And they think this will tip the scale 

My father for instance use to have a twsip and now want a VTC mini.

What other kits are there that is even easier than this kit, and will last him & give good battery life, and can easily swop batteries?
Maybe another single 18650 device, with pre built coils that I can suggest him?


----------



## E.T. (12/1/16)

I would suggest an Ijust2 with the 0.5 ohm coils, it is cheap and really satisfies my cravings.

I used various devices, ranging from a borrowed twisp, entry level Itaste Leo's, and VV devices like the Kanger Emow Mega, I was a duel user while using these devices, and I am also not into coil making, and changing settings on a device 

So if the are basically just looking for something to replace the cigs the Ijust 2 is a good cheap option with relatively good battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

Hey Heino13 

Are you looking for something regulated or unregulated? ...based on that things vary greatly, heres my 2c.

*Regulated*
Kangertechs got some nice easy starter kits, in the form of the nano, micro and Nebox (All in one) 
Koopor mini is a nice size mod and you can pick a nice and easy to use tank like the melo 2 or something along those lines.
All are solid and a breeze to use.

*Unregulated*
As mentioned by the peeps above the Ijust 2 is as easy and simple as it gets.
You can also look at the Kangertech Subvod or Smok Ego cloud one.

Good luck


----------



## Robert Howes (12/1/16)

In my opinion it is going to be hard to beat the VTC mini as a good all round all day device. As you mention it has an easy to swop / charge 18650 battery. Very easy to use menu with temp control. Build quality is excellent compared to some of the nastier starter kits. All in all its very good value for money. I have mine paired with a kangertech subtank mini although I have tried many tanks on it but I just keep coming back to the subtank with commercial coils.


----------



## Heino13 (12/1/16)

I am thinking regulated for him

Thanks for the replies guys 

MY eGo one tank that came with VTC sometimes leaks, got to admit, maybe I must get him the VTC with a kangertech tank and see how it goes, and he can jsut buy commercial coils to keep him going

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

Joyetech Cuboid with Sub Tank and as coils the gClaptons! - Pretty much perfect. (Trinity Bell Caps as an added bonus)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heino13 (12/1/16)

@Rob Fisher - where do you buy gClaptons locally?


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

@Heino13, also consider the new Joyetech Cubis tank on top of the Evic Mini. New and untested, but the concept looks good to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

Heino13 said:


> @Rob Fisher - where do you buy gClaptons locally?



@Heino13 Send a PM to @BigB! He has them in his shop in Toti but not yet on the web site because they sold out so quickly. He has more on the way!


----------



## Heino13 (12/1/16)

@Andre, looks like cool tank, thanks for idea 

@Rob Fisher Will get in contact, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan (12/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Heino13 Send a PM to @BigB! He has them in his shop in Toti but not yet on the web site because they sold out so quickly. He has more on the way!



Hi @Rob Fisher

Maybe not the place for this post, going to ask anyways, gClaptons vs OCC coils? can you perhaps share a little more info and all you need to know? 

thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

Lehan said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> Maybe not the place for this post, going to ask anyways, gClaptons vs OCC coils? can you perhaps share a little more info and all you need to know?
> 
> thanks



The OCC coils are pretty good but I have always felt standard commercial coils a bit lacking in the flavour dept... the gClaptons I just bought to try because they looked so cool... they are made really well and seem on the face of it to last a whole lot longer despite only being marginally more expensive. (R75 vs R50)... bottom line is if I could get them for some of my other tanks I most certainly would!

My suggestion is just buy one and try it... taste is always different things to different people but for my money the gClapton is a Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Lehan (12/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The OCC coils are pretty good but I have always felt standard commercial coils a bit lacking in the flavour dept... the gClaptons I just bought to try because they looked so cool... they are made really well and seem on the face of it to last a whole lot longer despite only being marginally more expensive. (R75 vs R50)... bottom line is if I could get them for some of my other tanks I most certainly would!
> 
> My suggestion is just buy one and try it... taste is always different things to different people but for my money the gClapton is a Chicken Dinner!



Thanks @Rob Fisher 

I'm using the RBA in my Subtank, A few nights ago i wasnt in the mood to rewick the RBA and just thought i'll use the 1.5ohm OCC coil that came with the subtank. Two puffs and the OCC coil started to dry hit, i have used the coil once before, less than a single tank of juice ran through it. I was quite disgusted and wicked the RBA and moved on.

I'll be interested in a 4x pack if you guys get your hands on them in SA, keep me in mind


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

Lehan said:


> I'll be interested in a 4x pack if you guys get your hands on them in SA, keep me in mind



@BigB has them coming in... drop him a PM.


----------



## Willan (12/1/16)

Have a look at the eLeaf iJust 2, 

Its a nice easy vape and the battery competes with a 18650, however I would advise you for not going with a kit, instead do the following:


Get 2 iJust 2 Batteries, one lasts me 3/4 a day with constant vaping.
The stock tank is quite heavy on juice, I would rather grab the new Aspire Tritton tank


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Joyetech Cuboid with Sub Tank and as coils the gClaptons! - Pretty much perfect. (Trinity Bell Caps as an added bonus)
> View attachment 42965


That is one mooi set up. Where did u get the cube?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> That is one mooi set up. Where did u get the cube?



I got a grey Cuboid from Sir Vape and a silver one from Vape Club.


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got a grey Cuboid from Sir Vape and a silver one from Vape Club.


Cool ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------

